# 0.40 latex



## idiotnovice (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi guys where can i buy bulk 0.40 latex that will ship to ireland?


----------



## joe_mcdogwad (Sep 19, 2014)

Simple Shot sells .040 latex, and their site claims that they ship anywhere in the world. Looks like the bulk stuff might be out of stock, but they've got die cut .040 latex bands that appear to be in stock.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Canalrubber.com


----------



## idiotnovice (Nov 10, 2014)

pult421 said:


> Canalrubber.com


Thanks seems pretty expensive though, if i am reading it right its 46 dollars for one yard of the.40? I think it works out about 18 dollars for the same amount from simpleshot, except they are out of stock


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*If simple-shot is out of 0.40 latex..check on some Spanish Rubber....10mm wide cut.. or you will have to wait & keep checking*

*for when back in stock.....I like the real Natural Gum Rubber 1/16" thick......I like to use 3/8" wide straight cut 12"long...*

*this should give you 10 too 12 pound pull weight.......*

*~AKAOldmiser*


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

idiotnovice said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > Canalrubber.com
> ...


yea square yard.. Iget alot of band sets from a square yard. I understand though.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't know how bulky you intend your bulk order to be, but maybe you can order directly from Hygenic Corp, the manufacturer. But that's likely gonna be a minimum of twenty or fifty yards on a roll, and you might need to "be a company"to order from them (have a VAT registration number)

Might be worth it though, especially if you can team up with some other buyers near you.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

We will have .040" available later this week, with plenty on hand when it arrives. We ship worldwide


----------



## idiotnovice (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks alot best flat band material ive used


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

idiotnovice said:


> Thanks alot best flat band material ive used


how does it compare to .030 latex? I usually shoot .030 cut 1" to 3/4" taper with 7/16 steel. Do you think I would get better speed with the .040?

Njones


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Njones said:


> idiotnovice said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks alot best flat band material ive used
> ...


*040 will be more power less speed....stronger than 030....great for 45 cal lead....~AKAOldmiser*


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

.040 can be and is blistering fast and would be faster than the .030 in the same taper as mentioned above. Sorry to disagree with you on that point oldmiser.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

SimpleShot said:


> .040 can be and is blistering fast and would be faster than the .030 in the same taper as mentioned above. Sorry to disagree with you on that point oldmiser.


 lets say i have .030 and .040. If i cut 1 inch .030 and half inch .040 straight cut... Would i be matching or increasing speed and power by a bit?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

@Simple-Shot I was thinking straight cut band set..Sorry I miss read..on the taper 1" to 3/4".....yes a taper would be both then..Oldmiser


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

.040 from simple shot. Good stuff I cut 28mm fork and a 18mm pouch


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

YEP, just be patient and order more than you need so you can stash it in the refrigerator in something opaque like aluminum foil etc.. to keep it from oxidizing and getting light damage. Ordering more than you need will save a bit on shipping. Try not to handle it with your fingers, skin oil isn't good for rubber. Wash your hands very well before handling. Handle it with gloves if you can. Over a long period of say six months skin oil degrades both my TBG and latex tubing as well as Alliance bands. Maybe my skin oil is wicked stuff..hum. I ought to quit drinking cheap liquor and quit banding up everything until I shoot it.


----------

